
QAnon is running amok and the time has come for interventions - drewcon
https://www.bloombergquint.com/businessweek/qanon-is-running-amok-and-the-time-has-come-for-interventions
======
mike503
I searched the Wikileaks Podesta emails and unless something was removed, I
think I only found one chain where pizza was used in a very questionable
manner. I’m pretty sure I did an exhaustive search as well. Everything else
was just chain mails about (normal sounding) pizza parties to celebrate the
campaign and such. Email list stuff. Not coded messages.

I will admit the one message is really weird, even trying to put it into some
sort of legitimate context it’s hard to see how it would fit.

~~~
blisseyGo
There's a lot in there. Search for terms like "hot dog", "domino", "walnut
sauce", "pasta" etc.

------
merricksb
Two large recent discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24094062](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24094062)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23912455](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23912455)

------
KennethMyers
QAnon theories are false, but in my opinion, so are the beliefs of Islam.

And if the standard required for censorship is that "someone with related
beliefs killed someone in Germany", or "there's like a whole subreddit for
people who are frustrated with family members who believe this", then we've
got to ban Islam, Christianity, Rap music, eyeliner, sports, and probably
everything else you can think of.

Nobody banned 9/11 truthers from major internet communications protocols.
Nobody banned birthers.

The shift in the US, in less than a year, towards banning speech that annoys
the elites, is something I would've thought impossible a mere few years ago.

I was taught in high school that here in America we fought free speech with
more free speech.

~~~
fortytwo79
This, 100%. This is the point. Everyone is trying to assert the harmfulness of
"misinformation," but is ignoring the harmfulness of censorship.

Also, has anyone considered that conspiracy theories are on the rise because
they're _entertaining_ rather than because they're believed?

~~~
gremlinsinc
Who does this banning harm specifically?

